# anchor worm



## Bcsfinest (Jun 12, 2011)

I have recently aquired some fish and i have now contracted anchor worm my question is should i treat all the fish in a salt solution or just the fish that are sick. water to salt about salt and 2-3 teaspoons per gallon of water


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I pulled them out with a tweezer and salted the tank. Around 2 teaspoons every 10 gallon.


----------

